# 2010 display - 957 ToTs showed up



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi -
this year was our biggest success, after our last year 613 Tots the local news paper place an article in the papers to advertise the place.

So this year was a record year with 957 ToTs.

Next year our target is to reach the 1000!!!

Heres a few pics of this year display.

A big and special thanks you to all of you for your helps, idea and comments.
You guys ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!

some daylight pics :

thw Witch setup 









one of the column









The crypt with my new skelleton









and the 8 Feets spider









the skull fountain


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

And now some night shot














































Thanks everyone


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What does it say on the columns?

JUST KIDDING! I wanted to be a boorish American! Oh, wait..I AM a boorish American!

Everything looks great! Your columns are very unusual and well made. Nice proportions & painting, as well. Candles look great. And I love your house- can I move in? I make a mean tortiere and can say "oui oui" with my lips in a funny position....


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like the mausoleum with the FCG. Will done.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that's quite a leap - from 613 to 957. Hope you had enough goodies to hand out. The cemetery looks great! The lighted column is excellent.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's alot of tot's! You have a very cool set up, I love the candles on your columns!


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

great lighting, it really brings it all together and love the skull fountain


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> What does it say on the columns?


It's French for "If you can't read this, you're a boorish American:googly:

The night shots are beautiful, particularly the one that shows a view looking down the street. I love the skellies on the crypt because they look as if they're high-fiving each other, and I'm totally in awe of the gargoyle sitting on top of it.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! Love the columns and the crypt - and your night photos are amazing!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The display looks awesome. Very nice finish on the pillars. The mausoleum is awesome as well. This reminds me I really need to make another FCG.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful set up. Columns and fencing are fantastic. 
Your candy budget had to have been massive!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I envy the amount of ToTs you get! Great display. You've got some great props!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

ha! it took me a minute to realize all the stuff on the ground was snow >.<

we don't get much of that in Texas...

very nice, i'm impressed by the number of visitors!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful display! No surprise you had so many TOT's!


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

we had a whopping 10 lol im planning on moving soon ._. awesome job btw


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW! Awesome!!! My favorite bits are the skull fountain, the FCG and that spider! nice!


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

we went from having about 20 or so TOTers last year to *rough number judging from the candy* about 100 this year! Way more then I expected... we were giving out candy in both walk in's and nearly ran out half way thru had to cut back to candy in just the main walk in! Now there is no candy left over for me!! :frownkin:


----------

